# HELP - MRT Results in but no help from MD



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

The good news is I now have my results from the MRT Testing: RED REACTIVE: sweet potato, tomato, white potato, yellow squash, zucchini, oat, tyramine, strawberry, salmom, tuna, mustard, turmeric YELLOW REACTIVE: Broccoli, mushroom, onion, millet, rice, solanine, pear, pork, turkey, trout, cayenne pepper and mint. The bad news is I have my phase1 and have no idea on where to start with my meal plans: day 1-7 lamb, pinto bean, red snapper, beef, crab, rye, barley, quinoa, amaranth, carrot, pumpkin, spinach, cranberry, banana, honeydew melon, watermelon, avocado, american cheese, cocoa, poppy seed, walnut, cumin, cane sugar, parslehy, poppy seed and basil. It sounds like a lot of stuff but thinking of breakfast, lunch and dinner just goes to mush in my brain. How would I be able to talk with a dietician or someone to get me started. The doctor basicly said here is your results, read the info and get started. I am his first patient and I don't think he is prepared to offer the guidance I think I may need. I've been sitting here thinking of going to the store but haven't figured out a meal plan. NOW WHAT????


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

The first two phases are hard that way. I had to learn to be very creative, and I wound up eating the same stuff over and over. As the phases go along it gets easier and easier as more food choices are added. Luckily for me rice, oats, and potatoes are all in the green so meal planning is a bit easier. Did you pay for the whole program? If so you should be getting contacted by a dietician. If not, we can help you along as best we can here on the BB. I have been making a simple "salad" of spinach, chopped up carrots, and cucumbers with a little olive oil, salt, and pepper. It's not too bad, really. If you like that sort of thing maybe you can use avocado instead of cucumbers and take out the oil. You could even add pinto beans for some protein. For breakfast maybe a good fruit salad until you can have some kind of milk and barley cereal. My first week I went to a BBQ and had them grill me some snapper in some tin foil with allowed herbs, and then I stuck in on some allowed bread and had a spinach salad with salt and pepper on the side. It was an interesting meal but it worked. It was really hard that first week, and then with the body reacting to the change (be aware that this will happen!) it was just a very strange week. Just know ahead of time that you will be eating a lot of the same stuff over and over for a few days, so prepare to be bored by your food.







OH, and keep some carrot around to munch on. That first week I was hungry all the time, and I think Bob was, too.With the beef you can make a (very!) basic meatloaf or beef patty with american cheese on top. Hmm, yours is tough because you don't have a good filler, like rice or potatoes. Bananas will fill you up, maybe keep those around. You could try the amaranth or quinoa, maybe you'll like those as fillers. I know I've tried stuff I never really ate before and have been pleasantly surprised. Looking at your list, if it was mine I would center breakfast around fruits and barley, my lunch around some kind of spinach salad with some beans or an allowed meat for the protein, and then dinner around a different meat or protein with the quinoa, amaranth, or another salad on the side, or perhaps steamed carrots with a little brown sugar (which I love) since cane sugar is allowed. Try to rotate which meats you eat every day. I rotate fish, turkey, beef, pork, fish, turkey, beef, pork, etc. Like I said, it gets easier and easier as more foods are added in your phases. The first two weeks are the hardest to get through, so just stick with it knowing it only gets better. Without Donna, Lisa, and Mike's encouragement in this area I would have tempted to cheat a whole lot more. Yes, it's hard and it's a major change, but trust me when I say that after that first week or two you will feel so much better! I was a bit skeptical before this but now, well let's just say my tummy doesn't lie!Feel free to email me if you have any questions. I'm in the middle of phase 4 so I'm really only a little more than a month ahead of you (I stretched out phase 3). I know having the support of those who went before me was worth my weight in gold.Good luck to you!


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

WDF40 - thanks for the info, I guess the biggest question I have is how do you stick to the exact food or ingredients without having additional ingredients added. For example, I purchased rye bread but it of course has all kinds of added ingredients. My list says I can have rye but how do you eat, cook or use plain rye or barley nor have a clue as to what amaranth or quinoa are and what do you do with them. The fruit and protein parts are fine. It's the rest that is confusing. I did buy spinach, avocado and carrots so I figure I can have a salad but I haven't a clue as to what I can put on it without eating it dry. For breakfast I will go with fruit but don't know what to drink other than water. Since I am not a cocoa or coffee person. Unfortunately, I am a tea drinker and it is in my red foods. I purchased small beef steaks for stir fry or grilling but I am uncertain as to any seasoning except salt and then the question is what kind of starch or carb with dinner and lunch other than protein, fruit, maybe the American cheese on rye bread (if rye bread is ok) - OH SO CONFUSING.







I am not a very creative person when it comes to food. I don't mind eating the same thing over and over I just want to be sure I am going about this the right way. I didn't pay for the program; I just went to a local doctor. I don't think he knows much about the program, nor does he offer any kind of help other than read the information an follow the food suggestions. Maybe that was a mistake but with my husband being unemployed I was trying to pinch pennies. I guess I am going to need help from the bb.I would rather someone give me exact meals to help me begin my planning. I will try to call the lab on Monday to see if I get any help from them. I called earlier today but they said to call back Monday. I am going to give it a try but so far all I envision is banana and water for breakfast, fruit, piece of cheese and dry spinach salad for lunch and beef, lamb or fish with dry spinach and fruit for dinner and then fruit for snacks in between. The fruit makes me nervous thinking it will give me D. Tomorrow night I go to the theater and they don't have many toilets plus if you get up during the show you can't go back in except at intermission. I usually have to take lots of meds before I go so I don't get stressed with worry that of course starts an episode.







Well it is way past my bedtime and I need to call it a day. I guess it will all work out in the long run it is just a matter of taking 1 day at a time. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Audrey:we really have "been there, done that."The anxiety about leaving the house is one symptom that all of us share. Although my D has been well controlled since late Fall, 2001, when I started a Celiac diet, I still worry about almost every time I even go to the store, although I am finally starting to worry less and less.The comments you made about the diet have gone through all of our minds. Most of us either season our foods very likely or skip the seasoning for just the reasons that you describe. You have to learn what food and seasoning your body will accept. And, you have identified why we need a support group. This is hard. If I am planning to go "out" for the evening, I eat only foods that I know my body will accept for the previous 24 hours or so. Since I have a busy clinical practice during the week, I can only experiment with new foods on the weekends. But, then, that interferes with trying to go out and enjoy myself. Guess that's why we eat at home a lot and watch videos or DVD's.I do not expect to receive the results of my lab work until later in the week. But, I already eat a very, very simple diet. echris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Audrey....So sorry that we cannot account for the sometimes brief bedside manner of some practitioners.First, just to make sure you understand, if you have a question about how to implement the instructions (that is you read all the explicit instructions spelled out in your Book on what to do and you still ahve questions) call the Information Line at 1-888-NOW LEAP M-F business hours, ask for Ethan DemItchell the HomeCare and Physician Coordinate and say Mike said to call you.Most questions Ethan can answer fo you so you will be on the right track. If you need ongoing support as it would make you feel more confident to have an RD to lean on as you go forth (some practices provide more of this than others...just the way doctrs are) he will "connect" you with one of the LEAP Dieticians (usually try to start with Jan) who can then consult with you on a very nominal fee for service basis to fill any gap that mighnt exist with the provider.Do not feel that no one is there...I think some docs assume that all patients are self-directed enough that the explicit instructions are sufficient and forget the "moral support" is needed as well. That is why we have a way to help with this.The bottom line is, as has been said, you must follow a whole foods diet during the treatment phases and this can be a real mental adjustment for people...sometimes the do may not emphasize this.But call Ethan tomorrow its toll free and he will be glad to help answer any questions you have...he just may need to call you back after he gets your results and your personal LEAP diet plan from the lab files and reads them first.You not be alone







MNLPSalos be sure to explain a bit about the situation with Ethan so he can gently contact the phsycian and try to help strengthen his followup for the future. This is a delicate task that Ethan is quite accustomed to.


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Audrey,Were you surprised by the results? Again, I would stress that you work with a LEAP dietician.You are reactive to Tyramine and Solanine so any food source of these is eliminated from your diet plan. Food sources of Tyramine are Beer, Chianti wine, fava or broad beans, aged cheeses, beef liver, chicken liver, orange pulp, smoked or pickled meats, poultry or fish, packaged soups, Yeast vitamin supplements, meat extracts, summer sausage, soy sauce, eggplant, spinach, avocados, tomatoes, bananas, prunes, and raisins. Food sources of Solanine are potatoes, bell peppers, chili peppers, eggplant, spinach, paprika, and cape gooseberry. I wouldn't know a gooseberry if I fell over one. So you can forget about having a banana for breakfast or a spinach salad for lunch. I am highly reactive to Tyramine and Salacylic Acid so this eliminated many foods for me. However, at some point you can add these to you diet and see what happens but not during the first five phases.I eat amaranth for breakfast. I don't like it hot so I cook it the day before and eat it with sugar and fruit. I have not seen it in a regular grocery store. Houston must have lots of specialty stores or do you have a Whole Foods store? I like barley and cook it with broth from a chicken that I poached, and then add sauteed onion and carrot. It will fill you up.I doubt that you will be able to eat the rye bread that you bought - too many extra things added. I just bought a breadmaker myself but you may be able to find a simple rye bread. It's best to keep things as simple as possible. At the health food store I have seen bread with just flour, yeast and salt. Can you have yeast? If not, try a flat bread or pita. If I can do this program, you can. My husband is a very good cook and we are "foodies." It was very hard for me to give up those elaborate meals and that glass of chardonney with dinner. I really miss my wine.On the plus side, I feel much better and I am no longer obsessed with bathrooms. My aches and pains are gone and I have a lot more energy. I am at the end of Phase 4 with one setback when I ate pasta the other day.(three AM visits to the bathroom) I will lay off wheat for a few days and then try again with maybe Shredded Wheat which has no added ingredients. If you can have wheat try it for breakfast.So good luck. The Leapers will give you lots of encouragement.Annie


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

QUINOA: Quinoa is a cereal grain from Peru, which is closely related to the amaranth; quinoa is in the Goosefoot family, Chenopodiaceae. It is cooked and eaten much like oatmeal. Basic Cooking Instructions: Because some of the bitter saponin covering on the grain can still be present even though most quinoa is washed before being sold, you should thoroughly rinse the dry grain until the water runs clear. Combine 1/2 cup quinoa with 1 cup water and simmer for 15 minutes or until tender. For a nuttier taste, toast the quinoa in a hot dry pan for about 5 minutes before cooking. You can find other recipes here: http://dmoz.org/Home/Cooking/Grains/Quinoa/ AMARANTH: Amaranth can be cooked as a cereal, ground into flour, popped like popcorn, sprouted, or toasted. The seeds can be cooked with other whole grains, added to stir-fry or to soups and stews as a nutrient dense thickening agent. Amaranth flour is used in making pastas and baked goods. It must be mixed with other flours for baking yeast breads, as it contains no gluten. One part amaranth flour to 3-4 parts wheat or other grain flours may be used. In the preparation of flatbreads, pancakes and pastas, 100% amaranth flour can be used. Sprouting the seeds will increase the level of some of the nutrients and the sprouts can be used on sandwiches and in salads, or just to munch on.*To cook amaranth* boil 1 cup seeds in 2-1/2 cups liquid such as water or half water and half stock or apple juice until seeds are tender, about 18 to 20 minutes. Adding some fresh herbs or gingerroot to the cooking liquid can add interesting flavors or mix with beans for a main dish. For a breakfast cereal increase the cooking liquid to 3 cups and sweeten with Stevia, honey or brown rice syrup and add raisins, dried fruit, allspice and some nuts. For more info on Amaranth try here: http://chetday.com/amaranth.html For more recipes try here: http://recipes.wenzel.net/newsite/display_...?title=amaranth Hope that helps!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Just a little info on greens, yellows, and reds: in my red group is lecithin, which is in a lot of things. It naturally occurs in fats and oils and is in egg yolks. I can eat eggs (green group, added in phase 3) for the most part as long as I don't eat too many yolks and even then it doesn't really bother me if it's cooked well. I also use olive oil and canola oil and eat the fat in beef and pork. Lecithin only seems to bother me if it's an added ingredient in something, like chocolate, cookies or bread, stuff like that. So I don't eat that stuff at all anymore. In your case spinach came up a very low green, or else it wouldn't be in your phase one group. I would try it and see what happens. If you feel gnarly, stop eating it and see if you feel better. Then add it again during phase 6 to see if it was really what was bothering you. Ditto the bananas. The problem with phase one is that you will go thru a funky kind of body cleanse. On day 4 of phase 1 I was in the bathroom a LOT having very voluminous and loose BM's and felt achy all over. This is what is supposed to happen, I learned. After the first week most of that went away and each day I feel better and better, little by little. The first two weeks were the most dramatic, however. The point being that you may feel funky and blame it on the spinach or bananas when it's actually just the normal "cleansing" phase. However, if you aren't sure, eliminate them and add them back later after you feel better and see what they do to you. It's actually good that water is about all you can drink. Be sure to drink plenty of it to assist your body in cleaning all the gunk out. Try to find a good source of water if your tap water is heavily chlorinated. I buy mine from a local bottler who uses reverse osmosis. He's cheap and it tastes good. I love tea as well (hot, cold, plain, sugar, lemon, doesn't matter, i just love it!) but it's in my yellow so I have to try the oral challenge later during phase 6. I almost exclusively drink water now.The first two weeks of the program are the hardest and it can seem difficult to stick with. We all had to go thru it and those of us on the other side are so glad we did because we feel so much better for it. So, hang in there! Try the quinoa and amaranth, they're highly nutritious and filling and have good fiber that should help bulk up your stools.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LUBE: I love that....







_________________________________________"...funky kind of body cleanse..." _________________________________________I will ask the RD and the doctors if we can Amend the language in the LEAP Program Guides to reflect this very accurate depiction of what some people experience in Phase 1







___________________________________"Dr. Proctor, what will I experience during this phase of utter disregard for anything I ever ate in my entire life and assume the eating pattern of a renounced Buddhist Monk for a week?""Well, Missy Tizzie, the first thing to expect is that you will experience a funky kind of 'body cleanse'.""I understand perfectly!" ______________________________________Ethan...did you get that?MNLMobile Unit Nearing Base


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

AnnieL - I was absolutely floored by the results as I live on rice and potatoes and mints. They are what I eat when I don't feel well or don't know what to eat. I am confused about you said about tyramine and solaine being in so many foods. Some of the foods they are in are on my phase 1 (spinach, avocado, bananas) I am going to the health food store to get amaranth, barley and will try your receipts.WD40 - Ditto on quinoa and amaranth - I will check with the healthfood store and then try your receipts. At least I will have a breakfast cereal, possible popcorn substance, toasted and can make pancakes and pasta. Especially thanks for the links. Mike I will certainly call Ethan and hopefully he will be able to get me truly rolling. I am sure I am a mistake or 2 and will end up having a longer phase 1 to get truly on the plan. Well I limped my way through day 1 of phase 1. Breakfast - I had a banana and water Lunch - honeydew, 1 piece of rye bread with 1 slice of American cheese and a slice of avocado.Dinner I wasn't in the mood so I had a piece of watermelon and carrots. (Plus we were going to the theater and I was nervous about a possible reaction so I stopped eating at 4pm)When we came home at 11p I was starving so I had so blueberries and a slice of watermelon. Day 2 - This morning I had a banana and blueberries. I am worried with all of this fruit I am going to end up running like a mountain river. I have lunch and dinner planned for today which will be small slice of beef broiled with a piece of American cheese and honeydew for lunch then dinner will be crab, spinach salad with carrots, a bit of basil leaves, and mash up some avocado so it wont be dry. What do you eat if you are dying for a snack of something. (More fruit?????) One thing I can see is I will for sure loose more weight. I've lost 40 pounds in the last 6 months (first 15 or so were because I was getting so sick I wasn't eating) the rest have been because I stopped eating red meat, dairy, fat and stopped taking Sulfasalazine or Azulfidine (for my lupus) and have finally had the energy to exercise. (10 miles most days on my stationary bike). Everyone that knows me keeps telling me they couldn't believe I had a weight problem with all the trips I made to the bathroom. Now things are moving in the right direction and I am back to my normal weight but still could afford to drop another 30 pounds. Kinda has me worried about day 3 or 4. Lets see today is day 2, Monday is 3 and I am away in a seminar all day, Tuesday day 4 (back at work somewhat safe environment, since most everyone knows I have problems) but if it is going to be a funky kind of body cleanse maybe I should call in sick. Wouldn't want to funk out the entire office. Really appreciate the info, suggestions, support., this is difficult but not impossible. I am motivated about a future without bathroom worries and a future without taking so many medications. Sorry my posts seem so long.







Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

AUDREY,I forgot to tell you a few things yesterday. It may be a good idea to order the Red Mill Catalogue(1-800-349-2173) if you cannot find the grains and flour that you need. The LEAP dietician told me about this source. They have rye berries, for example, which can be cooked for breakfast. Also, you can find pure cranberry juice at the health food store. All of the brands in the grocery store have other juices added. It is extremely tart so I added some sugar but it has been the only juice that I have been able to drink so far.If you are allowed beef, make a stew. Try to find some pure canned beef broth (no additives), add stew beef, barley, carrots, etc.Again, good luckAnnie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Thanks so much Annie - I am off to the whole foods store. Just might have to rethink my dinner plans and add some of these grains. I will call the number on Tuesday when I am back in the office. Seems like there is a whole new world out there that I have yet to explore.


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

AUDREY,I just wanted to clear up your confusion on Tyramine. I am working with the LEAP dietician. When I spoke to her before beginning the plan she asked me to eliminate all foods in my 5 phases which contained Tyramine and Salicylic acid. Even though these fruits and vegetables were on the plan I still had to eliminate them. This is why it is important to work with someone.When you plan says that you can have rye, they mean rye only, not rye bread. Read the label on your bread and you will see many other ingredients listed. Since bread contains yeast and you cannot have yeast yet, it means that you can't have bread. I haven't had bread in 3 weeks.If you want to get the most out of this program, you must follow it to the letter. I want to see you succeed on this plan. Annie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I am sure you are right - I stuck to the list 100% today., even made quinoa for dinner (actually not bad) spinich salad with avacado (no dressing) red snapper and watermellon. Not a bad dinner. Since it said I could have cane sugar I even baught rock candy so I won't go nuts when I hav a sugar attack. The rock candy ingredients is only pure cane sugar. Seemed like a deal to me. TOmorrow might be harder as I will be in a seminar but I am going to take a little cooler with fruit and carrots. This certainly is a challenge but I think I can climb this hill. After all the reward at the top could be substantial. I will try to Ethan tomorrow between breaks and see what kind of help I can get. Mike said they should be able to work with me and even gently help my doctor who is new to the plan. Well another day done and I don't feel too bad. Hope you are having a good one. Talk later.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AudreyYou will start to feel better before you know it..Talk with people and they will give you suggestion and help you through this ..Annie seems like she is being a great help to you and WD40...







I do feel lucky I only had a few items in the reactive to stay away from...Apple, Coconut, Mustard, Sodium Benzonate...I have alot of green items but I have been sneaking them in slowly and I stay aware of the ones I sneak in...That Sodium Benzonate is a hard one for me...but I watch it...I WILL NEVER EVER EAT MY FOODS IN THE RED..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry I missed all the Week One Panic Attacks...I have been on the road and trust that any q's have been handled by customer service.One or two comments on chemical content of foods and chemical sensitivity.We test for both the whole food AND for the content of certain chemicals in part to determine if the person is reactive to the food, or to the chemical in the food on a dose dependent basis.If you test reactive to Food A but not to the "possibly guilty chemical" in food A we know it is not the chemical but another element of the food ( the protein for example).On the other hand if you test negative for the food but positive for the chemical that means it is OK to eat the food in moderation but if you load up on it or other foods with that chemical there is the possibility of reaching the reaction threshold for that chemical.Its like sugar and sugar water. The amount of sugar in a spoon of sugar is 100%. If you ate that you would dump a load of pure sugar into the gut. However, sugar water might be 5% sugar by weight so if you drank a small glass of water that is 5% sugar, unless it had the same amount of sugar in it as the spoon of sugar by weight, you would take in less. Also, even if it is the same amount in total, the dose per unit of volume is much less (more dilute) so if you were reactive to sugar, you are much more likely to provoke a reaction, and a stronger one, if you ate the pure sugar vs the diluted sugar in water.Chemicals in foods are the same way in most hypersensitivity reactions. mechanisms are involved which are not mediated by immunoglobulins so the reactions are dose-time dependent.Therefore one might tolerate a food with a reactive chemical in it just fine in normal doses but we need to know, as does your dietician or doctor, that there is somewhere a mystical provoking dose...so to keep an eye out for signs that it has been reached by being moderate with the food ingestion (usually this just means don’t combine 2-3 foods with the reactive chemical in it at the same meal and one is usually not going to provoke it).For me, for example, I can eat the catsup just fine even though when it is made it is more concentrated since the dose is low...and I can eat a slice of tomato on sandwich just fine as again the piece of tom is bigger but the dose is dilute. BUT one cup or so of spaghetti sauce and I am paying the piper the next day.Does this make sense? Dose-time dependency and chemicals in foods can be confusing in the beginning....but it does give a marker when you have a bunch of safe foods to eat but a patient then still shows some symptoms to know if there might be an endogenous chemical sensitivity which would explain it...then adjust the exposure accordingly.The BIGGER RED BAR for the chemical the more worrisome and the less yellow the less worrisome...the higher dose you can tolerate. BUT IT IS NOT predictable from person to person, and can even change with reduced exposure since it involves reactions that are not IgE controlled (which makes the allergy irrevocable).Anyway maybe that helps or maybe it confuses you...if so say so and we try again!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS AUDREY: ____________________________________"TOmorrow might be harder as I will be in a seminar but I am going to take a little cooler with fruit and carrots. " _______________________________________This is damn smart and a sign of a person who is very likely to succeed with this protocol, as these are the kinds of self-directed decisions we have to make to succeed and achieve remission when we have this problem.Every time I have to go on one of my trips there is a cooler in the trunk, along with a small G. Foreman grill, toaster oven, hot plate and cooking kit so that if I am in a place where I cannot get exactly what I want in a restaurant to stick to my diet (and as long as there is chinese nearby one can almst always "build ameal") and the hotel is not one where I was able to get a kitchenette I will just cook my own stuff right there in the room on my own portable kitchen(can you imagine the neighbors...'Wow... someone got some carryout chicken somehwere!")This is so great to see you making such good decisions already. Most people need a lot of coaching to get there. Stick with it and you will be glad you did. It is a process, and there will be bumps in the road, but as long as you follow the process you will feel so much better in the end.







Just ask Little Miss Emesis Basin up there. Oh she is on VACATION NOW excUSE me!!!MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

My vacation start on June 27th at 3:45 and I wont be back untill July 9th..........I should have ask first if I was Little Miss Emesis that Mike was refering to







I have emailed Jeff several times with no responce from him to give me my password for the board and he hasnt yet...I cant remember it...So if you see a new person here on the board next week causing trouble it just might be me under alias name...By I cant release my new name at this time


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Today was a ****ty day. No pun intended. Today is either day 2 or 3 of phase 1 depending if day 1 counted since I ate Rye bread. I guess I wasn't surprised as everyone said it would get worse before it gets better. I hope today is it for the worse but I don't think so. As you know to day was my seminar out of the office. I left the house at 7:20 giving myself lots of time for an 8:30 arrival (in case I had to stop) I was feeling somewhat bloated and just had that funny feeling. Well I almost get to my destination and realized I best find a place to stop. I see the building my seminar is in but it doesn't open until 8am and there doesn't appear to be anything else right near where I am. But there must be a god as there was Kinko's that opened at 7am and in I rushed. I spent 30 minutes there popped 1 ï¿½ over the counter anti-D, Librax and 2 Ativan (panic attack was starting) Felt like I could finally make it to the seminar building. Arrived and walked up the receptionist and said WHERE IS YOUR RESTROOM. She almost wasn't going to let me in until I showed ID and signed in But when I said I need it NOW I think she saw that I was serious. So I spent another 40 minutes in and out of the bathroom. (I had made an error and the seminar didn't start until 9:00) Worked out well with my D problems. Made it through the rest of the day without anymore D but had gas and bloat. Yuck. Had a delicious lunch of crabmeat, blueberries, plain rye cracker (no additives) a piece of avocado. Dinner was lamb with Quinoa, spinach salad, carrots and a bit of avocado. Really was quite tasty but my stomach still feels like it might explode. I am concerned some of the foods in my phase specifically the fat in the avocado, beef and lamb as well as some of the fruit. I CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW WHEN I CAN CALL AND TALK WITH ETHAN OR A DIETICIAN. At this point, I am glad to be home near my bathroom. Donna have a great vacation. I don't remember reading where you were off to. Hopefully you will have a pain and symptom free time. Mike you have no idea how much it helps having your input. The biggest value to this board is you learn from others. I hope when all is said and done I can pass some of what I learn on to others. Ahh tomorrow is another day closer to the end of this phase 1.


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

AUDREY,Sorry that you had such a ****ty day. My experience was not that extreme but I suppose that it's a good sign. I just felt extremely fatigued with a few loose stools - actually like I was coming down with the flu. Maybe some of the other Leepers have had a similar experience. Don't get discouraged. However I can relate. Once I had to stop at least a dozen times on the way to the airport and almost missed the plane. Another time I was on the plane, everyone was seated and I had to beg the flight attendant to let me use the restroom before we took off. Then I had to wait until we were in the air to use it again. I thought that I would die. I have been so close to an accident.Hope that you are better tomorrow.Annie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Annie & AudreyI am so glad that you are giving this a try..What is still amazing to me is that when we stop eating the things we shouldnt and start entering the phases how are bodies react as we take the bad foods away..That to me is such a eye-opener of how food and chemicals can really effect us..Physically and mentally







You both have to give your self a pat on the back for trying so hard..Just remember there is others that has been through what you have and they made it just fine and have been able to feel so much better ...Me for one


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AUD: _____________________________________"I hope today is it for the worse but I don't think so. " _______________________________________I am sorry sweetie but there is no way of telling







Everyone reacts differently, and the number of goofups while patents are adjsuting, or if there is a pseudoallergen in Phase 1 that now gets flushed out (something that causes false-allergy and that cannot be dteetced by ANY allergy or sensitivity test...you have to flush them out with this kind of dietary approach) all play a role in how long...plus each persons adjustment to a return to a body fluid compartment not containing inflammatory mediators also varies.I can tell you that each phase is the length it is for a reason...statistical probbaility...most problems get resolved within that time frame with the majority of patients. So the odds are in your favor that the time of each phase will define the probable limit of any discomfort...some a little more some less...and the rare ones which are instant releif or weeks and weeks of work (this is esp true for people witha alot of chemical sensitivity...it is just impossible to test for every chemical that hides in foods...we woulkd have to run 300 assays and 150 is getting to the limit of practicality).So if you listen to the others you will get a feel for the range of responses. _____________________________________"I CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW WHEN I CAN CALL AND TALK WITH ETHAN OR A DIETICIAN. " _____________________________________Welcome to today. And by the way this is a very good way to work through the phases, as tlaking-it-out with others who have been there helps the person to remember it is temporary BUT the syndrome (un managed) is forever.So feel free to interplay with the folks here...its' like a "step-program" I guess LOL







Maybe we should give out chips for each phase or something...yeah that's the ticket!







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I have alot of positive chips to share with everyone...







Bob has 23 years worth of positive chips and I only have 15 years to share ...Very colorful Mike would you like one







??


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ACKKKK!I get the flu and look at all the action that happens while I am gone!Audrey,YOu are in the very toughest part of the whole program, and you are doing really quite well. It really helps when others (like Annie, WD40, Donna, Mike) can chime in with what worked for them and maybe some ideas for food.My initial diet was MUCH more limited- codfish, lentils, onion, celery- and I didn't start what your phase 1 is until a week into it. But yes, eating the foods whole and in their most basic state is the key.I am so sorry you had such a bad day yesterday. It should start to ease any minute now and then you will be on your way up. It was a bit easier for me only in that I am a stay at home mom (homeschool my kids, even) and so I could just curl up all day on the sofa until I felt better again.One thing I told myself over and over was that it was a good sign that I felt so horrid- it meant the "funky body cleanse" was working. I'd only have to go through it once on my way to feeling better and being in control of this dang curse called IBS. I'm sorry I wasn't here at the beginning for this! After reading this post, I have to say LEAPers are the GREATEST!! Big hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Today was a much better day.







I was a bit bloated, no BM (probably left over from all the meds to stop the D yesterday. Felt kind of moody or maybe even weepy, but over all no big attack so I can handle it. I did speak with Ethan whom was very helpful. I even bit the bullet and paid for consultation with Jan to help me ensure I am on track. (It was well worth the $) Super informative lady with good ideas.







I had rye flakes with sugar for breakfastSpinach, carrots, small piece of avocado and crab salad (Jan has since removed avocado and spinich until phase 2 or 3)2 rye crackershand full of walnutsblueberries with sugardinner was 2 lamb chops, karamuth (starch (sp?) (quite tasty, but maybe not the right consistency), pumpkin (it was yucky), watermelon and rock candy for my sugar attack (pure cane sugar and I am trying to with limited amounts.Lisa, Mike, WD40 and Annie thanks so much for your continued support. My husband asked how can I be so committed to sticking with the program with foods I normally do not eat, eliminating foods I love and restricting myself so much. I said anything is worth it if it will relieve the bathroom issue. I want to be like a normal person who doesn't think about toilets, bathrooms etc. until they have to go and just pop in and out and are on their merry way. One day that will be me. Think, happy, positive thoughts! Right! Wishing everyone a night of peace and a morning of sunshine without porcelain..


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AudreyI am glad you feel so much better...Each day will get alittle easier


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AUDREY:Glad to see you stuicking to it, and seeing that it slowly gets measurably better...every perosn progresses at a little different rate but as long as one keeps following their personal plan there is only one way to go...less frequent, less severe, less fear, thus further progress.U2:"Very colorful Mike would you like one "I guess if we gave them out for years of IBS recovery I would need...(9) now I think.Stay wellMNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Audrey,I'm glad to hear that you are working with Jan. I could not have done this program without her. I'm not surprised to hear that she took away your spinach and avocado. I love avocado and used to eat it almost every day. I have never resorted to meds except for immodium. I have taken ativan twice for MRI's (I am claustrophobic) and they turn me into a space cadet. Also, I am very anti-drug.It sounds like you are improving. Keep it up.Annie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Today was another good day. Tried a new food Barley. Very tasty, even my husband liked it. So now I have 4new foods that aren't bad tasting and are good for you. Quinoa, Aramantha, Rye and Barley. I never heard of the first 2 and thought the 2nd 2 were for cooking and baking. Little did I know. Tomorrow I am out at another seminar and hope that I don't have a repeat of Monday.







I will think happy thoughts. By the way has anyone heard from echris? I wonder if he has started his phases.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Great...and I see you hopped to here inc ase anyone gets lost following along: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000331 MNL


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Audrey:My first blood test didn't get to LEAP in time so had to re-do.The second one got there and the material was overnighted to me but, alas, had to have some corrections (for gluten intolerance) so, no, I haven't started yet.Remember though, my D has been under control since I started the gluten free/lactose free diet last Fall. Now I'm on such a limited diet I need to gain some weight before I blow away.Jan said that she would have lots of recommendations as soon as all of the stuff is put together. I'll keep people updated. echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi echris,Good to see you here again!Yes, please do let us know how things are when you can start!Audrey,HURRAY! Yep, now you are on your way up! AND on your way to being a "normal bathroom person"! (There is a Saturday Night Live skit in there somewhere!)Hugs all around,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Nothing more frustrating on our end, too, than dead-blood arriving. We actually do view our lab work with anticipation, even with patients we never met from doctors we hardly know, to be able to see that you can identify a reaction in a symptomatic person that perhaps you can help them avoid and improve the quality of their life. It's so much different than running H&H and urinalysis all day







Live cell analysis is so "cool" that its like "Oh no the damn sample was delayed...look...dead cells...the poor patient" is truly our response. it is a let-down here too when you opena sample and see "Oh man they drew it at that time? Oh man....bumm-er!!!"







(NO, not that we are ghouls who are disapponted we don't have the blood to play with, but sorry fopr the person they need the needle again.).But it happens occssionally that even the best laid plans of mice and men can go astray.I think the EC will like working with Jan...she knows her business.Gotta go do this "job" thingMNL


----------

